# Free Inside!!



## smithdan (Aug 29, 2020)

Once upon a time when we were very young, we fell for those wonderful prizes depicted oh so wonderously on the fronts of cereal boxes.  Unfortunately, the steam and smoke belching locomotive pictured that we so avidly anticipated after digging around and spilling a good amount of product on table and floor, turned out to be, well, this...



 

Fast forward to 2006 or so..


 

Now, that's more like it.  Too bad we aren't kids anymore.

The folks at Kellogg gave out plasticky film cameras as a promotion.  I don't remember them doing so, found this one still sealed in its plastic bag in a thrift store for $1.  Google research showed this one as well as Tony and the Froot Loops toucan.



 



 
Small but rather well made if a we bit flimsy,  opened and closed with a screw.  No specs, but shutter looked like around 1/100 and f11 would be a close guess.  Nothing to do but finish off the RK's, load 'er up and shoot some pix.



 


The viewfinder was super oversized:  what I saw..



and what I got..


 

hard to keep fingers away from the lens..


 

was mildly surprised, other "toy" cameras I tried weren't nowhere near as sharp.


 

Pointing it up did however cause a lot of vertical and barrel distortion. Our town's old water tower really is much higher than this.


 


Fun.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 29, 2020)

Pretty cool find and considering how inexpensive it must be, it does take a decent image.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 30, 2020)

That looks like great fun and a novel find.


----------



## star camera company (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah if you can utilize the curved film plane, the simple lens is able to hold focus much better.  An old trick with 616 and 620 but not often used with 35mm.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 17, 2020)

Cute little guy. Nice find.


----------

